

Weekend Project - HTML5 RTS - aarongeisler
http://www.slothproductions.org/canvas/ludumdare/
I participated in the Ludum Dare game competition this weekend. The prompt was "minimalism" so I made the simplest strategy game possible in 48hrs. All feedback welcome!<p>You'll get the best experience with Chrome.<p>Contest Entry:
http://www.ludumdare.com/compo/ludum-dare-26/?action=preview&#38;uid=22099
======
gcb0
have no idea how to play that. or it's broken on ff.

clicks and keyboard keys does nothing there.

also, nothing on the readme.md

